# pond bass



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Should you use a different apporach while fishing in a pond compared to fishing in a lake ? if so what are they and what lures should u use ?


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

i fish ponds a lot and use small poppers and buzzbaits and in the last week i have started using the berkly 10 inch power worm motor oil color rigging it texas style and also the 7 inch berkly power worms both with no weight on 8 lbs line. i do not use any different approch but both worms have produce tons of fish for me with some being over 4lbs good luck


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I approach ponds a lot different then lakes tehmselves. I think crawler immitations are you best bet, maybe trick worms or power worms. Top waters are frogs are a good bet also.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

try to use something that simulates the bass's main food in the pond. like bluegill, frogs, baby bass, crappie, etc. especially in ponds i use natural looking baits. For example firetiger is generally NOT a color I would use in ponds. Doesn't mean it won't work, I just especially try to "match the hatch" with what pond bass actually eat. Plastic worms are a classic pond bait which I don't fish very much but can be deadly when dragged slowly across the bottom especially this time of year.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Approch it no different. Match the hatch and be prepaired. A pond is no different than a lake other than its size. Bass Still act the same. When its cold they follow the food when it is hot they follow the food.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

KATKING said:


> Should you use a different apporach while fishing in a pond compared to fishing in a lake ? if so what are they and what lures should u use ?


ponds are my favorite bassing spot, in spring i use bluebill imatation cranks,and also worms and spinners. but when it gets warm like this i use large fly poppers on my spinning rod works like a charm.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

when I think pond largemouth, I don't think inline spinners. that changed this spring when I wasn't having much luck, I decided to do something completely difn't, pick a lure that would normally be the last lure I would pick in my tackle box to use. Mepps inline. 19 7/8 4 lbs! Haven't really been ponding all that much this year to see if it works again. Surprsed the heck out of me. though I would still say the inline spinner is better for rivers than ponds. anything will work in a pond that never gets fished though. day 1 at darby bends metro park was just slightly insane. Actually I just realized that I never thought I got 5 bass over 12" in one day but I got 8 with most 14 and over that day and my brother got 11. 90% of those were caught in the first 2.5 hours too!


----------



## Canoe (May 3, 2006)

One technique I use on the ponds I fish is to sit my tacklebox down and use one lure while covering the entire pond walking all the way around. Then I switch lures when I come around to my tackle again.

You may also get a chance to site fish in a pond. See the fish, cast to the fish, catch the fish.


----------

